# Mourning Bands



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I was really quite surprised the other night when I went to work and I was the only officer wearing a mourning band. Some hadn't heard of Trooper Cila's death and the ones that did hear seem to be waiting for an written order from the brass on when and how long to wear it. :roll: 

Even today, still only a handful of officers in my dept. were wearing it.

You would think that something like this would be standard practice.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Gil,
We sometimes have the same problem out here in LA. Our basic practice is: The only time we wear mourning bands is if it's one of our own or an officer in LA County. We put them on as soon as the officer dies and take them off at sunset on the day of the funeral. Most people here don't have to be told to put the band on. Unfortunately we have a lot of experience with it here. In my almost 17 years on the job, we in Los Angeles have lost 31 officers. That doesn't even include the officers and deputys around the county.


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

Gil,
This is from the Officer Down Memorial Page on mourning band protocol:



A common request we receive at the ODMP is if there is a protocol for the wearing of mourning bands following a line of duty death. There seems to be no universal protocol for the wearing of mourning bands, and oftentimes it is left up to each individual agency to determine under what circumstances and for how long to wear them.

We have come up with the following suggested guidelines that can be adopted into your agency's general orders for proper protocol of wearing mourning bands:

Within your agency ~ from the time of death until midnight on the 14th day after the death 

Within your region ~ from the time of death until midnight on the day of the funeral

Funeral attendee ~ out-of-region officers while attending funeral

National Peace Officers Memorial Day (May 15th) ~ from 0001 hours until 2359 hours


Please note: These suggested guidelines apply only to the death of a law enforcement officer who has been killed in the line of duty or who has died from injuries/wounds sustained in the line of duty.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

On the subject of mourning bands, the security at the cinima in the town I work wear them. I responded to a call the other night at the cinema complex in town, where they have at the minimum three security knobs, mostly either Lt's, Captain's, or Deputy Chief's working that can't handle a some kids yelling at the manager. Out marches the 5' tall Captain decked out in shiny gold and had a mourning band on :roll: 

In all seriouness, I have always heard the guidelines for mourning band use exactly how the officer down memorial page has it listed. The only one they do not have listed is death of a member, non line of duty. I have seen departments follow the same general rules.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

FYI:
frapmpd24, It may have been for a loss prevention
person that was shot and killed by a 15 year old
that was mad at his parents and went on a shooting spree.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

kwflatbed";p="70353 said:


> FYI:frapmpd24, It may have been for a loss preventionperson that was shot and killed by a 15 year oldthat was mad at his parents and went on a shooting spree.


My bad , I should be more up to date on current events...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't have all of the info it was in TN.

UPDATE - 15-Year Old Murder Suspect To be Charged as Adult - UPDATE
Nashville – Metro Police have arrested the 15-year old believed to be responsible for murdering a security guard while trying to steal a pair of shoes at a Rivergate shoe store on Sunday. Prior to LaVender Howse trying to steal a pair of shoes, he reportedly stole a car parked outside of an Ellington Parkway gas station. Police say after Howse shot and killed a security guard at Carnival Shoes, he allegedly drove to Rivergate Dead is 28-year old Christopher Davis. Mall where he attempted to steal a second car and ditch the one he had. The teen reportedly pulled a gun on a father and son in the mall parking lot. During the hold-up, the 15-year old thug evidently shot the victims 8-year old son in the face. The child is recovering at Vanderbilt Medical Center. After the boy was shot, the teen suspect left the mall and drove to the Inglewood neighborhood where detectives say he randomly shot a woman walking a dog. The woman is also recovering from the incident. She was shot in the back. Howse is now being held in the Juvenile Justice Center after being arrested Monday morning. Metro police claim the boy already admitted to the shootings. He faces homicide and attempted homicide charges. The teen will be charged as an adult. The above left is an updated mug shot of the 15-year old. The Tennessean newspaper reported that just 5-months ago, the boy was in the custody of DCS. Howse spent over a year under the survelliance of the Department of Children Services.


----------

